# melfort village, scotland



## nerodog (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, I noticed on the web site that there are 32 units.. does anyone know how many 1BR, 2BR there are ?? I notice they also have 3BR... just trying for an exchange in the future and wondered what the odds are.. thanks.... have been trying different dates and did manage to pull a 1BR but it is the wrong month and year !!!!! (winter ! Many thanks. Looks like a very nice resort.


----------



## scotlass (Jul 12, 2008)

As I write this, I am at Shannon Airport and will be at Melfort Village tonight.  There are only a few one-bedroom units, most are 2-bedroom, and at least 5 are 3-bedroom.  Our experience is that most people use their units so it might be a difficult trade.  It also trades through DAE so try that as well as RCI.  It's a wonderful place and lovely surrounding area.  We go every year because we enjoy it that much.  Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 12, 2008)

*lucky you !!! thanks for the info.*

Hi Scotlass... thanks for the info on this resort..  sounds wonderful.... I will keep an ongoing search going with other resorts as well...  I have looked at the web site and its impresssive....


----------

